# Fish outside



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I'm looking to get back into the hobby, but there just isn't enough room in the apartment.
I've got a 300 foot deck, and I was thinking a large fish tank with a couple koi outside. 

Now I live in Maple Ridge, We don't drop below freezing much and it's a covered balcony North facing so no direct sunlight.

Can I do this? Is koi an option? are there other fish I can have outside? How big of a tank do I need? 

Thank you so much for any imput.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

It's not the outside part that worries me as much as the "balcony" together with large fish tank, hehe... Not sure if the builders were anticipating someone having a 200+ gal tank on the balcony. 

Problem with a fish tank vs a pond, is there is no insulation. Unlike an unheated tank in your house that has a relatively steady temp, the outside would see a lot of temp swings. The reason year round ponds are dug deeper for fish, is to provide that stability, as the ground acts as a great insulator, both during the summer and the winter. You'll have none of that with a glass tank. And if it did ever freeze, your tank would more than likely bust.

Koi get pretty big, too big for a fish tank IMO. Regardless of the fish you get, they all need to have stability in order to be happy (kind of like us, lol) wether it be with ph, hardness, or temperature.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The outside temperatures in winter could burst the seams of an aquarium. Tubs and barrells work well, though.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i know people who have large tanks in there garage and are able to keep the temp stable for there fish. This kinda supprised me because the temp in the garage changes alot at night. Also i think they pay big bucks to keep the tank warm and there heaters work overtime


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Now, what kind of tank would have a harder time for the swings in temperature? Acrylic or Glass?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

dino said:


> i know people who have large tanks in there garage and are able to keep the temp stable for there fish. This kinda supprised me because the temp in the garage changes alot at night. Also i think they pay big bucks to keep the tank warm and there heaters work overtime


My garage is heated 
And I have heaters in all my garage tanks


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

No glass or acrylic, for all the reasons stated above. And I wouldn't put any large tank on a balcony. For a 200-300 gallon tub, which is what you'd need for koi, you're looking at close to or over a ton of weight. Your downstairs neighbours and the building inspectors will not like you if the deck gives way.

SeaHorseFanatic has goldfish in a rubbermaid stock tank outside. I don't know if his is heated, but it's built into a corner of the deck, so it's somewhat insulated. I would definitely suggest a heater in the winter to keep the tank from freezing (some stock tanks have them built in).

If you really want to try this, go with a smaller (150 gallon) stock tank, a small heater and a decent filter, and maybe 4 shubunkin goldfish - they don't grow as large as koi. And get permission first to cover your butt in case of disaster.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I was thinking 150 gallons actually, but i'm just not sure about the bursting and so forth that could happen. Man, My fiance just won't let me put any fish tanks indoors!!


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

donjuan_corn said:


> Man, My fiance just won't let me put any fish tanks indoors!!


Hmmmmm, hmmm, ya, hmmm... new fiance? 

ok, ok... already running and hiding


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

You aren't married yet, it's not too late!!!! Your fish will never leave you and they don't create those kinds of oppressive rules!

(only kidding, I'm sure your wife won't leave you either :bigsmile


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> My fiance just won't let me put any fish tanks indoors!!


Not even itty bitty ones? The idea is to start with small tanks and gradually increase the size. If she notices, you can use my excuse ... "what do you mean the tank has grown???"

As for bursting, the 150g stock tanks are really sturdy so I wouldn't be that worried about it. I had my 16.3hh horse kick the crap out of one, and it just had a few dents.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

you should also check bylaws before you go ahead. Your may run into problems with your strata.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

It's all good, i'm on the strata and my huge balcony is actually on top of the unit below me ;0), and not their balcony, very sturdy. This girl made me get rid of four tanks when I bought my little dacshound. I'm trying to get a corner unit 27 gallon hexagon or something so that it's out of the way, and so far these are what she said.

"we don't have to have furniture on every wall"
"you aren't the one who is going to have to be worried if our 7 month old is going to try to knock it over while you are at work"
"You only walk the dog twice a day and you have barely got time for that"


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Not to be bitchy, but that sounds like a lifestyle clash to me. But then I'm all about "love me, love my pets". Djamm and I are lucky that we're both into this hobby. And if your 7 month old can knock over a 27g hex, you might consider a future career for them in demolition!

Sounds like you won't have any issues with the tank from a structural pov though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine is a Tuff Totes stock tank that I bought out in Langley at a feed store. Works great. Have a 50w heater in it and two canister filters. Got a few koi from Koi Collection (now Underwater Collection). Have it covered with a wood and chicken wire screen to keep out the dang raccoons.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

How big is the tote?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I would like to say, she said I can have a Fishtank in the bedroom!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You should still put one on the balcony! I have always wanted a tank with trout in it... Some dollies and cutties... That would be awesome.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Marineland® 27gallon Cube Complete Aquarium Ensemble - Fish - Sale - PetSmart

I got it for the 219.99 even though it was the american site because I complained to the manager that it was misleading 

Now what the heck do I put in a 27gallon Cube?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

congrats on the new tank!


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I have to second with your kid happening to knock over a 27 gallon tank. Unless it's on a very unstable support, there is absolutely no chance of that happening.

1 gallon is (approximately) 8 pounds in weight, which means that 27 would be about 216 pounds. And quite frankly, no child will have that amount of strength. Even full grown men would have a hard time knocking something like that over.

However, the other thing to keep in mind is how fragile the material is. Kids have a way of throwing and bashing things around with their toys and stuff. With this in mind, you're definitely going to have to keep an eye on them and make sure they don't do anything to damage the glass. Although if you live in an appartment, I'm sure you guys could hear that no matter where you are. It's pretty hard not to notice something like that with sound alone.


----------

